# hybrid box



## George Watkins (Mar 3, 2015)

hello folks 

Here is a hybrid box which I have made recently, its Australian red box burr.

3" tall 2 1/4" wide 

sanded to 600grit dry then buffed with 3 mops and compounds











the lego man was eyeing it up.... but luckily I stopped him before he could use that saw!!


----------



## kruzzer (Mar 3, 2015)

wow... what a great piece.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful! Box burl for a box - love it.


----------



## wyone (Mar 3, 2015)

that is a great piece!  I love the design


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!  Like the domed lid!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome box.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 3, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 3, 2015)

thank you for all of your kind comments & "likes"


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh my, that is just spectacular


----------



## chuditch (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful small box....all credit to you..


----------



## Fay Prozora (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! That is a beautiful box and that little saw man looks like he is ready to saw off the lid to see if there are any goodies in there. Too cute... Fay


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 10, 2015)

That's really beautiful work,wow!






Steve


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 10, 2015)

thank you for your kind comments


----------



## lwalper (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful piece of wood. The box ain't bad either.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks George...:biggrin:
 you've just added another thing to my to-do list of turnings...


----------



## elody21 (Mar 10, 2015)

I SO enjoy the photos of your hybrid boxes. thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Old Codger (Mar 10, 2015)

George...Beautiful little box!  I'm not sure whether I like the design or wood burl best...both are awesome and certainly compliment one another!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you always!


----------



## George Watkins (Mar 12, 2015)

thank you for your comments


----------

